# God Saw You



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay now I am crying.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Me too. Very touching poem


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

crying here


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've seen this poem before, but it's always a tear-jerker.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice poem. I am crying.


----------

